# Bangalore Bomb Blast



## paid (Jul 25, 2008)

Just received this message ..........BANGALORE CITY TRAFFIC CLOSED DUE TO HEAVY BOMB BLAST --- TOTAL 5 SERIAL BLAST..... PPL ASKED TO STAY AWAY FROM ROADS  AND PUBLIC PLACES --- POLICE WARNING MORE BLASTS IN IT PARKS !!!........


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn it man. One blast is near my office and one more is near my house and I had no idea till my friends called frantically and asked where I am and how I am.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

yea just came to know about that... but someone says its low intensity blasts..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh bad!  
*www.ibnlive.com/news/five-blasts-in-bangalore-one-killed/69540-3.html


----------



## adi007 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah it is low intensity blasts....
Reports say that one lady has been killed in the blast which is believed to be taken place at 6 diff places


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

yea only one: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/Polit..._Bangalore_one_killed/articleshow/3279809.cms


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

BTW, came to know that they are very low intensity blasts and are done by gelatine sticks. But blast is a blast. Damn!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

One lady killed acc. to news.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

@ desibond, yea man. This is happening for the first time in bangalore. 

Before it was in IISC... but not on public.. now its in public


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

yes. Looks like it's just a warning for things to come!!!. I do hope that Intelligence will get stronger and police start concentrating on terror.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

nuke deal not liked by some religion whose followers generally associate USA to Saitan ,Ibliize.


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn those *******s


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

mobile lines are cut
I have no way of being able to contact my sister and mother 
damn

I am in bangalore
luckily I am not near blast area
but I am worried that my sis and mum are in malleswaram, a soft target

power cut soon comming in 1 hour
I am keeping my fingers crossed

SOS


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Shite! It appears like some warning for something big. I feel for that one lady who lost her life at the bus stop.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> nuke deal not liked by some religion whose followers generally associate USA to Saitan ,Ibliize.


well if that is the case than why they r killing innocent people?  and not corrupt leaders


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> mobile lines are cut
> I have no way of being able to contact my sister and mother
> damn
> 
> ...



do you have any online contact with them?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> mobile lines are cut
> I have no way of being able to contact my sister and mother
> damn
> 
> ...



Dude. don't worry mate. Nothing happened around Malleswaram. Most them are around Hosur Road. 

Try using Vodafone. I had no isssues making calls.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 25, 2008)

lets not make it an argument please. please just keep posting updates. I am not able to contact any of my friends in bangalore. the telephones are not working?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep .. I didnt know abt this till my brother called me and told abt it.... im near mysore road.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 25, 2008)

From the news articles. The locations seem to be this.

The explosions shook Sirjapur Road, Nayandhalli, Madiwala checkpost, Adigudi, Rajaram and Raja Ram Mohan Rai Circle.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 25, 2008)

Bangloreans, please leave a reply here if you are safe.

@parka: Don't you dare give it an kind of religious spin. We will perma ban anyone who goes around making it a religious issue.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> do you have any online contact with them?


nope... for my sis, she goes for tutions about 7 floors above the house of a very close friend of mine. I thought I would call him and ask to check on her and inform her to come home carefully. But his landline appears dead 


desiibond said:


> Dude. don't worry mate. Nothing happened around Malleswaram. Most them are around Hosur Road.
> 
> Try using Vodafone. I had no isssues making calls.


But malleswaram is a big community center of bangalore... it has tonnes and tonnes of people, all crowded into a small area which was once the most populated "outer" area of bangalore... its still I guess the densest part of bangalore.

And IISc is right next door, both to malleswaram and my house...

There is only one way out now: Go hardcore... I am thinking of biking out to malleswaram and check on them


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

now they are saying its 2 killed, 20 injured 

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/Seria...two_killed_20_wounded/articleshow/3279809.cms


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

ilugd said:


> lets not make it an argument please. please just keep posting updates. I am not able to contact any of my friends in bangalore. the telephones are not working?


Me too in same situation 


ctrl_alt_del said:


> Bangloreans, please leave a reply here if you are safe.
> 
> @parka: Don't you dare give it an kind of religious spin. We will perma ban anyone who goes around making it a religious issue.


there were communal disturbances two weeks back, and my classes were suspended...
but I am SURE it was not them because they were just some inncent people who just threw stones at each other for some triffle matter.

UPDATE: *My sister is back home safely *


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

Another blast outside Mallya hospital. 7 blasts in all ? Damn it!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

@ pat..

few sources say its 5, few 6 & few 7.. we will get the proper news later in the eve..


----------



## net_addict (Jul 25, 2008)

CNN IBN quotes police commissioner saying that there have been 7 blasts  . i hope everyone is safe .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> Another blast outside Mallya hospital. 7 blasts in all ? Damn it!


Damn 
they didn't even spare a hospital of all places.
are blasts continuing even now ? is this mallya blast recent ?

*UPDATE: My mom is also safe... she says she will come home at the usual time *


----------



## ilugd (Jul 25, 2008)

metalheadgautam, is indiranagar near these places? the old  madras road?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ Nope.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> Another blast outside Mallya hospital. 7 blasts in all ? Damn it!



One of the news reports told all injured were taken to Mallya hospital.  Dammit!!  



ilugd said:


> metalheadgautam, is indiranagar near these places? the old  madras road?



Not that close.  The blasts are of low intensity so these places should not be affected.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

WTH!!!!

It's extraordinarily organized.  

Anyways, Hat's off to city police. They are keeping panic out of the Bangaloreans. In my office, management have stalled all the cabs until they hear from Police that it's safe to travel. SO, am stuck at one of the safest locations.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

ilugd said:


> metalheadgautam, is indiranagar near these places? the old  madras road?


see if you can use google maps...
*www.maplandia.com/india/karnataka/bangalore-urban/bangalore/

PS: your siggy makes more sense than ever


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Mofo terrorists.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

Update: All seven blasts on a stretch from Brigade Road to Hosur Road


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to be in koramangala, now finding out weather old roommates are still at home or in office. I hope they are safe.


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 25, 2008)

this is once again terror attack and this time it is karnataka my beautiful state.I hope police and cbi get hold off terrorist and behead them in front of all.This law exist in saudi arabia.Damn you terrorist


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 25, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> well if that is the case than why they r killing innocent people?  and not corrupt leaders



They can't reach corrupt leader and its easier to kill common  and innocent people since they are an easy target


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

HATS OFF TO BANGALOREANS.

The blasts were done to derail the city. Thats what ****ing terrorists may have thought. But life is just normal and everyone is helping the police, traffic jams continue, office continue.

Police are also saying that nobody is scared here and that they are all helping police to bring everything under control. 

I WISH THE BANGALOREANS CONTINUE TO BE STONG AND SHOW THOSE ****ING TERRORISTS THAT WE ARE NOT AFRAID, WE ARE NOT WORRIED, WE ARE BANGALOREANS


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah desiibond God bless karnataka.


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

This is really bad. Just saw the news in TV and thought I wil check with the TD members form Blore. Glad all are safe.

Terrorism sux. It has no religion and caste. No religion ever ask their followers to kill innocents. It is all about some retarded sick people who are spread all over the world and do such nasty things.


----------



## Renny (Jul 25, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> well if that is the case than why they r killing innocent people?  and not corrupt leaders



Because that's what terrorists do targeting innocent civilians and causing utter destruction  .

And there have been Intelligence warnings of "sleeper terror cells" in Northern Karnataka.


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 25, 2008)

Its actually 7 blasts in 6 places.

I wonder why our country doesn't retaliate against the country which is supposed to be breeding grounds for terrorists. Our good for nothing politicians still want to have diplomatic relations with such a country.


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

This sucks 

Anyway good to know that the guys who have replied here are safe. 

Anyone else from Bangalore? Anirudh reprort here please.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 25, 2008)

I came to know around an hour back. Friends had called and missed the message and calls  Everyone is fine, thankfully 

I hope everyone's kith and kin are ok. 

Rain hampering traffic now


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 25, 2008)

Just came home and saw the news. Glad to know you guys are all safe. God bless Bangalore.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> Its actually 7 blasts in 6 places.
> 
> I wonder why our country doesn't retaliate against the country which is supposed to be breeding grounds for terrorists. Our good for nothing politicians still want to have diplomatic relations with such a country.


then indian version of *hamaas* can be sure expected against the government.  we need a monarch who is religious tolerant(so no BJP!) ,but make sure no mercy towards terrorists ,and unfortunately most of them are Islamists wahabbi ones must be eliminated.  THIS IS NOT OFFTOPIC. then only these terrorists problems will be solvable.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

8th blast a while ago 

I wonder what was the objective these ppl had by doing these blasts...

glad they used geletain and not RDX

And this reminds me of a (now) horrid joke my Organic Chemistry professor said about <edited-to-not-give-terrorists-any-more-ideas> molecule when he was talking about its boiling point... when I asked about its stability, he said its damn unstable and much more destructive than RDX. He said these "cheapo terrorists" still use RDX and that thats why you can say ignorance is the reason we ppl are alive...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

@gautham .. where was the blast? .. im about to leave my office..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

Had been out.. thankfully safe... A blast very near to my place (Gopalan Mall - about 2kms or so)..  Sis was stuck.. managed to get home... Gf still in office.. Actually its safer there.. but then just gotta know of a blast near her office too  (hebbal flyover)...

kinda tense moments.. even tho they are low intensity blasts.. Dammit.. 9 blasts! and 12 more suspected.. what has the city come to!!??? We never know what do we haf in store!

8th - Gopalan Mall
9th - Hebbal Flyover


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

damnit.. im going out .. Hope I get home safely.. its raining cats and dogs


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

Uncle works in Electronic City.. not home yet.. waiting for him... Things are going not so smooth near Hosur Road! Anybody on that side?

Charan.. be carefull.. one blast already on Mysore Road and one just happened near Gopalan Mall... damn.. 2 blasts near my place!!!


----------



## gopz (Jul 25, 2008)

9th blast at Hebbal? I thought 9th was RV college on mysore road at 6.30pm??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Charan said:


> damnit.. im going out .. Hope I get home safely.. its raining cats and dogs


good luck...
rain only lessens effect of blast. think positive.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

The latest blast was at Hebbal flyover.. now I'm not sure if its 9th or 10th!!!!!


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> then indian version of *hamaas* can be sure expected against the government.  we need a monarch who is religious tolerant(so no BJP!) ,but make sure no mercy towards terrorists ,and unfortunately most of them are Islamists wahabbi ones must be eliminated.  THIS IS NOT OFFTOPIC. then only these terrorists problems will be solvable.



I did not understand your post completely. What do you mean by "hamaas".. 
Personally i believe BJP is the only party that has sensible people in it, Our country and constitution is very much religious tolerant ( a bit more i think by giving reservations to minority groups which is senseless, i don know why being minority will entitle reservation.). 

Our so called leaders should take strong action against terrorism, by monitoring certain group of people. (I don want to say anything more about the "group" as it is banned . this would make a nice topic in Fight club )  

[dont start any fight over it.. This is my personal opinion. I am just letting out my feelings for all the people who lost their lives all this years. ]

Look at kashmir its supposed to be called "PARADISE ON EARTH". We thought our bangalore was safe. No it isnt unless we do something this plague spreads......



gopz said:


> 9th blast at Hebbal? I thought 9th was RV college on mysore road at 6.30pm??



Near my college !!! I left the college at 4:30....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

HAMAAS is a terrorist organization in Palestine which "hacked" the power through violence and Islam.they organized violent attacks to create panic for 2 decades before came to this position.

BJP is good.agreed.but those who support BJP *CANNOT* see minorities(read christians,moslems) and it is a fact. recently there are many hindu radical organizations formed and lead under fundamentalists like Praveen Thogadia ,Narendr Modi etc(thanks to IslamistS!) .now ,Hindus after fed up with Islamists and other fights constituting genocides of many hindus are equally good to something like AL_QAIDA. Kerala ,where Hindus count only around 40%(IIRC)  ,where I see a lot of violence shown by otherwise tolerant Hindus.the fule on fire is added by RSS ,Hindu Aikya Vedi ,SNDP etc. between two elephants is ,other minorities who are easy target for radical Hindus :rolleyes;(read christians esp).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The latest blast was at Hebbal flyover.. now I'm not sure if its 9th or 10th!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

wtf ? this is reaching to the extreme


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

@infra_red_dude

Was waiting for your post. Glad all are safe.

9 and 10 ? This is terrible. Really sad


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

9 till now 

/me is veeeery upset by now


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

BTM layout ?Safe ,I hope and pray(ofcourse for whole bangaloreans too) .


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ I live in BTM layout and belive me, there isn't any sign of blasts. traffic and human movement in full flow, people enjoying chats in rain.....

BTW, there never was 9th. Total 8. first six detonated in 12 minutes, other two after two hours.

Primary problem that we are facing is the power cuts


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> nuke deal not liked by some religion whose followers generally associate USA to Saitan ,Ibliize.



Yes, and it's time they took a public stand on these incidents. That will clarify the position of the so called "silent majority". Reminds me of what George Bush Jr. said,

*"If you're not with us you're against us".*

They will also have to turn informers and expose those in their community who provide logistical support to terrorists, else they will be feared and shunned by the rest of society.

Ball is in their court.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 25, 2008)

sigh... Hosur Road... so near..  i changed my route while coming from Koramangala to Rajajinagar  I fear this is a warning of things to turn up in the future


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks To All Who Wished For Td Bangalorean's Well Being.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Thanks To All Who Wished For Td Bangalorean's Well Being.


+1
and glad you reached home safely


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

^^thanks, right now, rocking tracks in DIRT


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

I live very far from city.. no blasts here..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

Back home safely.. there was something unusual on the streets.. every one were driving slow and cautiously never saw people of bangalore drive so slowly.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

isn't that because of the rain??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Charan said:


> Back home safely.. there was something unusual on the streets.. every one were driving slow and cautiously never saw people of bangalore drive so slowly.


Obvious. People are just trying to be safe.
I hope its over. *I don't want to see even MORE blasts now*.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> isn't that because of the rain??



nope.. its was just a light drizzle....

@Gautham .. yes .. people are being cautious.. but I dont see any fear in their eyes... just cautious..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG!!There was a blast at RV college...Dammit..any students from that college here?? **** those terrorists who use educational institutions to vent their loath. they should be hanged by their ***** and castrated.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Charan said:


> @Gautham .. yes .. people are being cautious.. but I dont see any fear in their eyes... just cautious..


People are not all cowards. But at the same time, throwing away your life for nothing is stupid too.


dreamcatcher said:


> OMG!!There was a blast at RV college...Dammit..any students from that college here?? **** those terrorists who use educational institutions to vent their loath. they should be hanged by their ***** and castrated.


They not just attacked a hospital but also an educational institution. 
I wonder what pleasure or sense of serving some purpose these people get by hurting people who are completely innocent.


----------



## k6153r (Jul 25, 2008)

Power cuts worries me more!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2008)

^^huh???

WTF would you have to do with power if theres a bomb blast near ur hous the next day?? ( I pray to god that it doesnt happen, touchwood)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

Charan said:


> nope.. its was just a light drizzle....
> 
> @Gautham .. yes .. people are being cautious.. but I dont see any fear in their eyes... just cautious..



Hurrah!!! That should send a clear message to those ****ing terrorists that we do not fear and will stand united


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

Blast was at RV Dental college not RV Engg. College as informed by someone (or did I read it wrong?)


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Good to see you!!! 


Hope everyone's safe. God Bless India.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

Rumors: This is not a terrorist attack! Politics!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ Yep


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Rumors: This is not a terrorist attack! Politics!!!



Politics ?  how ? You mean opposition parties in Karnataka ? ?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2008)

din said:


> Politics ?  how ? You mean opposition parties in Karnataka ? ?



Probably. The CM spoke in the same way..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

hope all are okay.

damn, blast in "shivaji nagar"?
thats where a lot of ppl (i know of) go for veg. shopping (when i was at b'lore). hope they're safe. emailed them. cant reach on phone
imo b'lore police r slow

be strong, guys.

TN Police should tighten the security at chennai & other cities.

all metro's attacked so far, except chennai. ijust hope it never happens here or anywhere.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ Never believe the ba$tard$ (read politicians), be it BJP/Cong/JD or whatever $hit.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG!...
I hope all banglorians and their families are okay...

Whatever the reason of blast... it really shows how strong our security system is. Blasts in a metro.. imagine what can happen in small cities and towns.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Terrorists = mother ****ing idiots


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 26, 2008)

Any latest update? I can't switch on my TV now. News sites haven't updated anything else.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 26, 2008)

same on the police and politician they know all the things when its happen and where .they r   spectator  enjoying on tv then come to shoke shabha with  innocent face.shot all  corrupted politician crime has finish with him they support criminals and they r professional   criminal


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

My prayers go out to the folks in Bangalore.  May the responsible be brought to justice.


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> OMG!!There was a blast at RV college...Dammit..any students from that college here?? **** those terrorists who use educational institutions to vent their loath. they should be hanged by their ***** and castrated.



I left the coll at 4:30.... I think its rumour, it was not near RV Engg coll.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

It was near RV Dental college as infra pointed out.


----------



## nix (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone noticed slow net speeds since the blasts? my net used to max out at 30kb/s but now it max out at 20kb/s. is it only me?


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2008)

JUST IN:- 

A *high intensity bomb* was found near Forum Mall near Koramangala and it has now been diffused.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

^ ZOMG! Thank god!


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

Another bomb found near some jewelery store and diffused.



Gigacore said:


> Rumors: This is not a terrorist attack! Politics!!!


I agree. If it was a terrorist attack, then they would want to cause some serious damage, but here in B'lore everything is normal. Its all sh!t politics to blame Govt. and the Govt., is blaming the Central Govt. for all this! What crap is this?
If the motivation of these blasts isn't political, then its a test attack by a terrorist organisation to check the security in B'lore to launch a large scale attack in the future.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

today when coming to chennai (lalbagh exp), the train stopped at "Arakonam" station [1hr. frm chennai](usual stop), but today 4-5  Policemen borded (per compartment) equiped with a "detector" & checked all the baggages'.[it took them jus 10mins to do the job]. with boared some photographers, dunno whether "press" or maybe pics. are for evidence if some thing unwanted happens.which i hope never does.

till that station the train was "on time", but when it arrived at chn, it was late by 30mins

chennai is on high alert after what happned in b'lore.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 28, 2008)

They checked *All* the baggages in 10 min? Wow.. Either these guys are damn good, or they're doing it for the sake of it..


----------



## ilugd (Jul 28, 2008)

obviously it is for appearance sake. to show the press that chennai is on high alert. In any case, unless they have actual intelligence that there are explosives checking of baggage is not practically feasible. And random checks do not work to prevent terrorist attacks.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

they checked with detectors (similar to metal detector). 2 cops at one end &  two at other end. (per compt.)

must  say they checked them with "sincerity ".


----------



## ilugd (Jul 28, 2008)

did they sniff the bags? unless they sniff, it is not called a comprehensive sweep. If they didn't have dogs, they are supposed to sniff the bags themselves.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2008)

ilugd said:


> did they sniff the bags? unless they sniff, it is not called a comprehensive sweep. If they didn't have dogs, they are supposed to sniff the bags themselves.



You don't need sniff to detect bombs. A bomb detector can detect bomb that is couple of inches away. That's why they don't have to open every bag. 

Think what will happen if they search every single item in every compartment. Today's train will arrive tomorrow.

Please have some respect for police!!!

Especially Chennai police. 

PS: Why is it that every city is regularly attacked except for Chennai???

Coz they fear Chennai police and Ammaji.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

well atleast they might scare off some noob terrorist

damn, you guys dont appriciate anything, even if its good. thank the cops that atleast they've taken THIS step.

btw unless the cops hav info. they wont take such steps (get the bags sniffed), that'll cause major problem in train traffic.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 28, 2008)

hey, take it easy. their job is is to do their job. mine is to make fun of how they do their job.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2008)

@s1800rpm: Exactly, There is one comedy scene in one telugu movie where a reporter writes a column on police failures in stopping violence.

And Shayayji Shinde as police says "Do you know when exactly your son will cry on what is going to happen in next minute?? When you don't know what is going to happen in the next hour, how can you expect us to bring violence to zero??"

The intellligence and police are doing whatever they can. You can just can't blame them for these attacks. Moreover, even if they catch someone, they get a call from a VIP or political figure demanding release of criminal.

Eg: few years ago, Andhra police had got tip on a major naxalite meeting going on in AP. They rounded the militants and every major person in People's war group was there. But Police had to abort the mission just because few policians received warnings that they have to face serious consequences if the People's war leaders are encountered. Everyone knew that it could've been end of People's war if Police went ahead with the operation. 

What would you say now? Why will police go on combing again when they know that politicians will not allow them to do what they have to do.



ilugd said:


> hey, take it easy. their job is is to do their job. mine is to make fun of how they do their job.



It's a shame that you think like this!!!!


----------



## k6153r (Jul 28, 2008)

But why is it that MOST of the policemen do not do their work properly, even in Chennai/TN?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

@k6153r, thats "Indian Police"
the corrupt politicians have corrupted the cops  too.

the lower ranks cops (esp. traffic cops) want bribe coz they feel their salary is too low to buy a bike...


----------



## k6153r (Jul 28, 2008)

serinne
poruththarulirunga.

sorry sir,
I'm an inoccent kid, I don't know much of these corrupt people!


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Coz they fear Chennai police and *Ammaji.*


----------

